

Hacki.ng - aitoehigie
http://hacki.ng

======
jonsherrard
Domain selling is a long game. In order to make any money you'll be waiting a
long time for someone to come to you, who is desperate for the name. If you
want to offload it asap, don't expect to make much more than you paid for it.

~~~
aitoehigie
Thanks

------
karangoeluw
So, you're selling the domain and advertising that on HN? WHY?

~~~
aitoehigie
Why? I am sorry sir.

------
marveller
Already saw this link weeks before.

